# My New Black Rifle



## Nickster (Dec 11, 2006)

I went to the Indy gun show and purchased my first black rifle today.

Rock River Arms Mid-Length A4
16" Stainless Barrel With Quad Rail and an A2 Carry Handle
2-Stage Triger and a Hogue grip










I also picked up an extra lower reciver for my first build attempt.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice lookin' Homeland Defense Rifle. I am very jealous!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that is sweet Nickster. I know you are going to have a blast with that. I would. Good luck.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice! :smt023 Welcome the black rifle club....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Eotech and a forward grip and you're good to go..........:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice Sport Utility Rifle ...*

Very Nice ~ Congrats !!! ... Yes, the Black Rifle Club. Don't leave home without it. :smt043


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Rock River makes a nice gun, how does it shoot? That's a Smurfy case too. :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That looks awesome! Congrats! My latest rifles was a Chinese AK. Once I finish putting some US parts on it I will post it up. Again, very nice!


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

here's a pic of Pete and Repete my two new friends.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a very nice AR nickster- congrats on the acquisition. Those are pretty AKs also, nastynewt.


----------

